# DVI or RGB



## BikerRob (Nov 13, 2007)

I am using a projector to run Keynote presentations from my MacBook. The projector has two RGB inputs and a DVI input. I have both adapters for my MacBook.

So, the question is: which would you use? Is there any noticeable difference between DVI and RGB for running Presentations? 

TIA!
Rob


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 13, 2007)

BikerRob said:


> ...
> 
> So, the question is: which would you use? Is there any noticeable difference between DVI and RGB for running Presentations?
> 
> ...


Your MacBook has built-in mini-DVI but not RGB. I would go with the DVI. However, you will have to look very, very closely to see a difference


----------



## BikerRob (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, I know it has mini-DVI. I've purchased both adapters so that I can use either.

I use the presentations in a church. My MacBook sits about 25 feet from the projector. I have a 30 foot DVI cable and a 50 foot RGB cable.
The first time I used the DVI cable, the screen went all funky while playing a video (imbedded in my Keynote). I caught it during setup and was able to switch over to the RGB before the sermon.

However, I find the RGB loses it's signal from time to time, and I wondered if I'd get a better signal trying the DVI again. (I know I can get a booster for the RGB signal, but they are quite expensive I'm told).

Rob


----------



## fryke (Nov 13, 2007)

Go with the DVI. Something was wrong on the first try, it seems. It should work best.


----------

